# Haunted Ventures FX Web Site



## cEmEtArYmAn (Aug 3, 2005)

Alot of interesting things you have there, will browse through it more later. Have added it to favs. 


C-Man


----------



## HauntVentFX (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey all:

Our web site was down for two days thanks to my web host....paid them for extra outgoing bandwidth, got the receipt from PayPal but they never did what was expected. Lost a good number of visitors for two days but we're back on line with a ton of Halloween goodies available!

We have also added a good many haunted Changing Portraits! We now have 56 of them available (more than any other web site out there that I know of) so come on by and check them out!!!

Our URL address is: www.HauntedVentures.com

Thanks!

Roy J. Brashears
Haunted Ventures FX
www.HauntedVentures.com
[email protected]


----------

